

Myths of Radicalisation - tokenadult
http://kenanmalik.wordpress.com/2013/06/02/myths-of-radicalisation/

======
DanBC
Americans have strong freedom of speech laws, and this flows through into
American culture. Banning someone from speaking, no matter how hateful they
are, is horrific to many Americans.

The UK doesn't have similarly strong laws. Often, we're pretty happy. We're
glad we don't get groups like Westbro Baptist Church preaching hate at
funerals.

Sometimes we go too far. Some politicians for Irish Republican groups were not
allowed to have their voices broadcast. This lead to the weird situation where
video of them speaking would be dubbed by actors.

It's probably horrific to most Americans that some of us are considering
prohibiting these people from appearing on TV, radio, the Internet, etc.

I'd like to re-assure you that although we're generally happy with our laws
some of us recognise that banning these people doesn't really help with the
problem of radicalisation. Indeed, having a wingnut being allowed to speak
freely means most people see the hate for what it is and allows law
enforcement to do some easy monitoring.

Having said that, I'd like to warn people against the concept of "the market
of ideas" - many Americans believe weird and stupid things that are directly
harmful to them or their families, so freedom of expression doesn't seem to
protect against that. (I'm not suggesting that Americans are the only nation
to believe weird and stupid things; it happens world wide.)

